# Global crop reset?



## Resoman (Sep 25, 2019)

I've made a big blunder and accidentally applied the same crop to hundreds of photos. Is there any way I can repair this damage? I fear that I'll have to go to each photo and manually move the four borders back to the edges. I guess this is my pennance...
Gary,
Elgin, TX


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Sep 25, 2019)

Try ctrl + Z it woks sometimes! 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 25, 2019)

Select all the ones you want to reset the crop for
Hit Ctrl - Alt - R (mac - Cmd - Opt - R) and they will all reset with no crop


----------



## Resoman (Sep 25, 2019)

Paul, thanks so much!
However, I can only get it to work on individual photos - using select all doesn't seem to work...


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 25, 2019)

Resoman said:


> However, I can only get it to work on individual photos - using select all doesn't seem to work...



In the Develop module, switch on 'Auto Sync' (the small flip switch left of the Synchronize' button) before you press that key combo.


----------



## Resoman (Sep 25, 2019)

That was it! Thanks to Johan and Paul!
Gary


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 26, 2019)

If you now decide to go back and re-crop those photos to what they were before your mishap then the previous crop should be available in "History" but of course you will have to do one by one but once you get into a bit of a rhythm you could this this quite quickly.


----------

